# Bliss



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Today for the first time (I wonder why I hadn't done it before) I got some great opera tracks on my iPod and listened to them while floating on the 98-degrees still water of my hot tub (no jets on), in my backyard, by gorgeous weather (a blu sky, nice coldish temperature, beautiful fall colors on my trees). It was pure bliss. The only problem is that I was unprepared for the experience with no special equipment so I had to keep my head above water (still not too hard to do with the spa rubber pillows) otherwise the earphones would get damaged, and make sure I didn't drop the iPod into the water which kept me from moving freely around the spa. Now I've just ordered a pair of waterproof earphones and a waterproof pouch for my iPod, and I'm looking forward to the full relaxing experience once I repeat this. I'll be doing this a lot this coming winter (the temperature of the hot tub will be progressively raised as the winter hits)!

What ways to listen to opera other than in front of your sound equipment do you guys like?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's the only thing that gets me through the dreaded repetitive domestic chores. Ironing in particular.

At work, when I'm doing the "occupational therapy" aspect of my job, like cutting up flashcards or laminating or labelling stuff.

At the gym, except that I'm worried I'll damage my hearing competing with their thumpety-thumpety generic crap. On the other hand a good brisk rendition of "Va tacito et nascosto" really gets that treadmill speed up.

And of course going for a walk, preferably around the local wetlands reserve, enjoying the fresh air and the wading birds.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought this thread would be about Australian composer Brett Dean's recent opera "Bliss," currently playing in Germany. LOL...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Andre said:


> I thought this thread would be about Australian composre Brett Dean's recent opera "Bliss," currently playing in Germany. LOL...


He say anything about hot tubs?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> He say anything about hot tubs?


Dunno, something about the evils of capitalism. But when I read the thread title, I thought Almaviva was getting into contemporary opera...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Andre said:


> I thought this thread would be about Australian composre Brett Dean's recent opera "Bliss," currently playing in Germany. LOL...


I thought it would be about the British composer! Hope springs eternal.

As to the thread... I've got no idea. I don't listen to enough opera in various situations. Maybe I'll try listening to Oedipe while walking around this campus during a November weekend while nobody's around. This weekend's over, alas, but there's always next weekend. Hopefully it won't snow (although now I've hoped that it won't snow it will, I'm sure).

EDIT: Oh, I have listened to Bach cantatas while wandering about the campus during late summer. It was very nice, even though it was rather hot outside.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Andre said:


> Dunno, something about the evils of capitalism. But when I read the thread title, I thought Almaviva was getting into contemporary opera...


Hey, the evils of capitalism don't seem so evil to me when I'm enjoying my nice backyard and my comfortable hot tub.:lol:

I *am* into contemporary opera! It's just that it's contemporary to Wagner, Verdi, those guys.:lol:

No, seriously, I even have _L'Amour de Loin_ at the top of my Netflix queue. That's contemporary enough, no? Only ten years old. And while these don't qualify as contemporary any longer, I do have tickets for _Nixon in China_ and a copy of _Le Grand Macabre_ sitting on my unwatched pile.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You're about to see more contemporary opera than me, then! But I'm a huge fan of Ligeti in general, so maybe I'll get his only opera at some stage. I'm not hugely into minimalism, but I do plan to get some more of Adams' stuff at some stage down the track.

As for the thread topic - I've never enjoyed listening to music in a portable format, because I live in the city, and the traffic etc. can get very noisy. I'm also one of those dinosaurs who don't own an ipod. But I may get one down the track, especially as more classical stuff is becoming available as downloads, and it wouldn't surprise me as cd's went the way of lp's - becoming highly priced collectors items, a kind of jurassic technology...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Andre said:


> You're about to see more contemporary opera than me, then! But I'm a huge fan of Ligeti in general, so maybe I'll get his only opera at some stage. I'm not hugely into minimalism, but I do plan to get some more of Adams' stuff at some stage down the track.
> 
> As for the thread topic - I've never enjoyed listening to music in a portable format, because I live in the city, and the traffic etc. can get very noisy. I'm also one of those dinosaurs who don't own an ipod. But I may get one down the track, especially as more classical stuff is becoming available as downloads, and it wouldn't surprise me as cd's went the way of lp's - becoming highly priced collectors items, a kind of jurassic technology...


I think it's inevitable. Everything is moving into streaming, downloads, etc. CDs, DVDs, and blu-rays may take a while to go, but go they will. But I do encourage you to get an iPod, it's a wonderful little thing.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Nowadays I spend most of the day in study hall and I take the bus from Oslo in the afternoon, when it's just about to get dark. On clear days, like today, I can watch the Opera house bathed in gold from the bus window and the sun setting over the Oslo fjord. At one point the road gets really close to the water so all you see is water and sky. I've tried to take pictures several times but it's hard to capture. Anyway listening to opera or classical music in general while witnessing something like that really makes my day.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> Nowadays I spend most of the day in study hall and I take the bus from Oslo in the afternoon, when it's just about to get dark. On clear days, like today, I can watch the Opera house bathed in gold from the bus window and the sun setting over the Oslo fjord. At one point the road gets really close to the water so all you see is water and sky. I've tried to take pictures several times but it's hard to capture. Anyway listening to opera or classical music in general while witnessing something like that really makes my day.


Lovely, Karen! But now I feel very provincial with the view of my backyard instead of the Oslo fjord...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

karenpat said:


> Nowadays I spend most of the day in study hall and I take the bus from Oslo in the afternoon, when it's just about to get dark. On clear days, like today, I can watch the Opera house bathed in gold from the bus window and the sun setting over the Oslo fjord. At one point the road gets really close to the water so all you see is water and sky. I've tried to take pictures several times but it's hard to capture. Anyway listening to opera or classical music in general while witnessing something like that really makes my day.


That sounds an amazing sight & you describe it beautifully.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

in bed, naked (!) and in the dark, the sound full blast :lol:


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love to try all of these! Gotta get a hot tub first though, lol. Aside from blasting Operavore after the rest of the office staff shove off at the end of the day, I have found a great use for my iphone. When Operavore or the Met or whoever is streaming an opera live or in recording, I can stream it onto my phone, plop the phone in a portable Bose docking station I have, and carry bliss around the house with me or onto the porch to watch the neighbors stroll by.  My ears can't take too much earbud time.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You are lucky. I have to use headphones as my partner objects strongly to opera. "Turn that racket off".


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

awwwwwwwwww............. I do have the luxury of "noise" at home  but I can still relate. My best friend at work (a Beatles fan, no less) comes into my office and generally either mimes a strangled scream or just flatly says, "I would rather stick pins in my eyes than listen to any more of that!!" :lol:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've a surer sistem: never listen to opera.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Odnoposoff said:


> I've a surer sistem: never listen to opera.


lol shouldn't there be a "dislike" button? I'm just saying...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> I've a surer sistem: never listen to opera.


I'd have much more money if I didn't


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> You are lucky. I have to use headphones as my partner objects strongly to opera. "Turn that racket off".


Ah, decisions, decisions ... reminds me of a roommate I once had, who gave up a cat in order to marry her boyfriend ... I was aghast. "You gave up a cat ... for a guy???" lol I guess she didn't deserve the cat


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> ... I guess she didn't deserve the cat


Cue cute lucky kitty story

clicky


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Cue cute lucky kitty story[/URL]


Boy YOU were all ready to go!! Gosh but there is not much quite as cute as a three week old kitten!!


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

sooooooooooooooo adorable!!


----------

